# Wildsau



## SprMa (11 April 2002)

Bei der Umstellung auf phpBB 2.0 (final) gingen ja leider die Avatar flöten. Kann passieren.
Viel schlimmer ist aber, daß damit mein Avatar, die flitzende Wildsau, auch weg ist und ich sie leider nicht mehr als Datei habe.   

Hat zufällig jemand das Bild gespeichert?


Matthias


----------

